# Youtube SERVER NOT FOUND



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

i already have searched the forum for this problem..but did not find anythng matching my case..

i hv reinstalled everythng..tried system restore..
all antiviruses scanned..nothng found..
using original norton 360..disabled firewall etc..but nthng seems to work..
i even checked the host files..nothing has been added there..

hv seached oall over..found some cmd commands..no success..

youtube is professional learning helper for me..
please help..please!

not working on all browsers firefox ie n chrome

Firefox can't find the server at www.youtube.com:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Could you please post a screen shot of what your seeing?

What browser are you using?


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Could you please post a screen shot of what your seeing?
> 
> What browser are you using?


i use mozilla firefox..bt hv tried safari chrome n ie all...youtube is nt opening n shows same error..

rest everything works fine


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this your own computer? Are there any restrictions that you or parents may have added?

Have you tried to connect to*http://*www.youtube.com


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

No.. M 23 n this is my personal pc..no firewalls or any it restriction at all..

Ya i tried doing that..
Tried https even..dint work..

I have switched most of startup items off..

Completly disabled the firewall..tried every thing i cud think off:sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this the only website it happens on?

Did this issue just happen?


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

Just 3 days back..n only youtube is down..rest everything works well..

N ya it just happened..without being anythng changed or altered by me..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could try to do a system restore to three days back. That seems like your only option.

Not sure why its juust Youtube giving you this issue.


----------



## Roardawg (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you access it from a proxy?


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

Roardawg said:


> Can you access it from a proxy?



i dint get you..access it from a proxy means??

i cnt ping it..


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You could try to do a system restore to three days back. That seems like your only option.
> 
> Not sure why its juust Youtube giving you this issue.



I already did it..doesnt work still


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

N ya one more thing..
Youtube opens almost once in a day..out of nowhere it opens normally n after 5 mins goes back to the error state..

N tuday i noticed one more wierd thing..an unknown audio stream started playing..i had only one browser window open n it was youtube..without any video playing at that time..an unknown audio stream was audible..

And within a min or two..it stopped and youtube dint open after that as usual..


----------



## Roardawg (Apr 11, 2011)

A proxy is a website you can go to to access other websites. For example, if you went to Hide My ***! Free Proxy and Privacy Tools - Surf The Web Anonymously and typed in YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and clicked the button, does it take you to youtube?
@Masterchiefxx17 I wonder if his browser cache is maxed out?


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

Roardawg said:


> Can you access it from a proxy?


Yes i used the hind my @@ and it is showing me youtube with a header of its own..
Running very slow and most buttons are frozen within the window..
Anyways..yes..its showing youtube by from a proxy


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Select your browser and try this:

How to Clear Your Browser's Cache (with screenshots) - wikiHow


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

I have done all these beginner's things..
I even have reflushed DNS n such kinda complex things..

This was the very first step that i took..
Clearing cache :huh:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. The link above should clear the cache for you.


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes. The link above should clear the cache for you.


I said i did it..clearing cache was the first thing that i did on my own..
It did not help..youtube stil doesnt open..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll have to ask for some help on this. Sombody else will reply soon.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try resetting them How to Reset Internet Explorer, Firefox and Google Chrome to default settings ?
and if you still have issues you should go here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and follow the instructions gather all the info you can and make note of anything you cannot do then post all the info including those things you could not do to a new thread here Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

joeten said:


> Try resetting them How to Reset Internet Explorer, Firefox and Google Chrome to default settings ?
> and if you still have issues you should go here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and follow the instructions gather all the info you can and make note of anything you cannot do then post all the info including those things you could not do to a new thread here Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum





Nothing happened by resetting the browsers,went to the other link you provided and followed all the instructions..
*
here is the new thread* - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...possibly-by-a-malware-667937.html#post3895672


hope to hear from you ASAP.

thanks and regards,
SHAKTI


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds good. Lets see what they say.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Be patient they will get you as soon as they can they are always pretty busy over there


----------



## Lordshakti (Sep 15, 2012)

joeten said:


> Be patient they will get you as soon as they can they are always pretty busy over there


Yea. I wl :flowers:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Sounds like a keyloger maybe


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets leave it to security they will find it if it is there


----------

